# LMU



## Manalive (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone else applying to Loyola Marymount University's film program?


----------



## jmarie6287 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey, i'm applying for the mfa in screenwriting!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 12, 2009)

> hey, i'm applying for the mfa in screenwriting!



me too, jmarie.


----------



## Carebear (Feb 12, 2009)

me too! I was actually trying to upload my writing sample (feature screenplay) but it didn't fit on the application. Do you think I should just send it in by mail or choose something smaller?


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 12, 2009)

> me too! I was actually trying to upload my writing sample (feature screenplay) but it didn't fit on the application. Do you think I should just send it in by mail or choose something smaller?



hm. so as a PDF it was larger than 2 MB? (as i recall that's the maximum uploadable size that their online application site allows.) that's a pretty big file, lol.

if it were me, and i thought it were my best sample, period, i would do whatever necessary to get it in their hands. i would definitely check to see if they'd take it by FedEx. i've had some very unhappy experiences with the post office, and so when it comes to Very Important Things, i FedEx 'em.


----------



## jmarie6287 (Feb 13, 2009)

anybody else feel like their application is painfully vague? i called them yesterday to ask if there were any guidelines and the girl was quite unhelpful (and sounded about 17). anyway, i was thinking of just uploading the screenplay for a short film...what are you guys doing?


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 13, 2009)

i uploaded a short.


----------



## Manalive (Feb 13, 2009)

I just uploaded a short story I had written. It wasn't clear to me whether they wanted a piece of screenwriting or just a piece of writing. We'll see!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 14, 2009)

I emailed them about this a while ago; this is the response I was given.

"Thank you for contacting SFTV.  The writing sample should be a complete script (feature or short) - not a portion. Prose, term papers (ideally in creative subject areas) are acceptable too."


----------

